# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς-Φολέγανδρος-Σίκινος-Ανάφη (Piraeus-Folegandros-Sikinos-Anafi route)

## holden caulfield

Σκοπεύω να ταξιδέψω στην Ανάφη τον Ιούλιο. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, Ανάφη πάει μόνο η Ρομίλντα. Επειδή η προοπτική ενός ταξιδιού 17 ωρών (χώρια οι καθυστερήσεις) με τη Ρομίλντα είναι ελαφρώς εφιαλτική, ψάχνω να βρω εναλλακτικούς τρόπους μετάβασης βάσει των πιθανών συνδυασμών. Ξέρω ήδη ότι η Ανάφη συνδέεται με Σαντορίνη 3 φορές την εβδομάδα με την Αρσινόη, όμως δεν πολυβολεύουν οι μέρες.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν στην Ανάφη πιάνουν κι άλλα καράβια πέρα από τη Ρομίλντα και την Αρσινόη. Το θέμα ψιλοεπείγει επειδή πρέπει να οριστικοποιηθούν οι ημερομηνίες άμεσα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

ΥΓ Ελπίζω να βρίσκομαι στη σωστή ενότητα...

----------


## Ellinis

Απευθείας στην Ανάφη παει μόνο ο Αγούδημος άλλες φορές με το Ρομίλντα και άλλες με το Δημητρούλα. Το ταξίδι θα σου πάρει περί τις 18 ώρες και θα φτάσεις το πρωϊ στην Ανάφη. 
Η μόνη άλλη λύση είναι να πάρεις το Blue Star που φτάνει στις 15:30 Σαντορίνη και στις 16:00 να συνεχίσεις με το Αρσινόη για Ανάφη. Το ταξίδι συνολικά θα πάρει γύρω στις 11 ώρες.

----------


## holden caulfield

> Απευθείας στην Ανάφη παει μόνο ο Αγούδημος άλλες φορές με το Ρομίλντα και άλλες με το Δημητρούλα. Το ταξίδι θα σου πάρει περί τις 18 ώρες και θα φτάσεις το πρωϊ στην Ανάφη.


"Απευθείας" είναι λίγο οξύμωρο, μόνο στη Δήλο δεν πιάνει η Ρομίλντα.  :Smile: 
Όσο για τα δρομολόγια, θεωρητικά πάντα είναι 16 και 30' ή 17 και 10' και φτάνει πρωί ή μεσημέρι.




> Η μόνη άλλη λύση είναι να πάρεις το Blue Star που φτάνει στις 15:30 Σαντορίνη και στις 16:00 να συνεχίσεις με το Αρσινόη για Ανάφη. Το ταξίδι συνολικά θα πάρει γύρω στις 11 ώρες.


Θεωρητικά, το Blue Star φτάνει στις 15.20 στη Σαντορίνη, οπότε αν έχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση μπορεί και να τη χάσω την Αρσινόη. Θυμάμαι όμως από πέρυσι (είχα κανονίσει να πάω Ανάφη και τελευταία στιγμή στράβωσε) που μου είχαν πει ότι η Αρσινόη δεν φεύγει αν δεν έρθει πρώτα το Blue Star από Πειραιά. Θα το επιβεβαιώσω.

----------


## Leo

> ........................... Θυμάμαι όμως από πέρυσι (είχα κανονίσει να πάω Ανάφη και τελευταία στιγμή στράβωσε) που μου είχαν πει ότι η Αρσινόη *δεν φεύγει αν δεν έρθει πρώτα το Blue Star από Πειραιά*. Θα το επιβεβαιώσω.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι λογικό, εύκολο και γίνεται. Αν δέν κάνο λάθος νομίζω ότι το Αρσινόη διανυκτερεύει στην Ανάφη και φεύγει την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, άρα δεν έχει λόγο να βιάζεται για τό επόμενο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## holden caulfield

> Αν δέν κάνο λάθος νομίζω ότι το Αρσινόη διανυκτερεύει στην Ανάφη και φεύγει την άλλη μέρα το πρωί, άρα δεν έχει λόγο να βιάζεται για τό επόμενο δρομολόγιο.


Τις Πέμπτες διανυκτερεύει στην Ανάφη. Τετάρτες και Κυριακές γυρίζει κατευθείαν στη Σαντορίνη. Τέλος πάντων, θα ρωτήσω και θα μάθω.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. :)

----------


## speedrunner

Επειδή αυτά τα νησιά δεν ανήκουν ούτε στην γραμμή των ανατολικών ούτε στη  γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων ούτε και σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή απο αυτές που υπάρχουν στα θεματα του forum είπα να ξεκινήσω αυτό το θέμα ώστε να μπορούμε να συζητάμε τα δρομολόγια γι αυτά τα νησιά.

----------


## speedrunner

> Εκτάκτως σήμερα απο Πειραιά το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής θα προσεγγίσει και την Σίκινο όπως και την Κυριακή προς Πειραιά.





> Εκτάκτως στο δρομολόγια του Σαββάτου απο Πειραιά το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα προσεγγίσει και στην Φολέγανδρο.


Αυτά για αρχή :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Εκτάκτως αύριο το Blue Star Naxos απο Πειραιά θα προσεγγίσει και την Ανάφη.

----------


## speedrunner

Εκτάκτως την Κυριακή το Μιλένα προς Πειραιά θα προσεγγίσει και την Φολέγανδρο.

----------


## speedrunner

Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό πια να μην ξέρουμε μια μέρα πριν αν θα έχουμε καράβι ή όχι...:-x
σήμερα εκτάκτως το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα προσεγγίσει Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο.

----------


## speedrunner

Μπορεί τα δρομολόγια να έχουν περαστεί στο σύστημα μέχρι και τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου αλλά δεν έχουν ανοίξει για κρατήσεις και έκδοση εισιτηρίων, μόνο μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου είναι ανοιχτά!!!!! Προκαλώντας μεγάλο πρόβλημα όπως καταλαβαίνετε σε αυτούς που θέλουν να προγραμματίσουν τις διακοπές τους!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Έκτακτη προσέγγιση του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής στην Ανάφη αύριο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ακόμη μία έκτακτη προσέγγιση στην Ανάφη λόγω συγκοινωνιακών αναγκών, αυτή τη φορά απ' το Blue Star Naxos στο προσεχές απογευματινό δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου (23/5).

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του Speedrunner 4 για το 2017 και όπως και φέτος κάθε Τετάρτη θα προσεγγίζει τα λιμάνια της Φολεγάνδρου και της Σικίνου για τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο

----------

